# Grain Filler



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,
Where can I get Grain Filler,I tried Home depot,Rona,Home Hardware,I asked the clerks and they looked at me like I had 3 heads.They had no clue what I was talking about,what is the brand that I need to find for a butterscotch blonde finish on a Fender 52RI ash Tele body,I stripped to the wood but not the filler,it has a nice smooth Natural finish,but some spots lifted,it was painted black.That is why I stripped it and the paint was pretty beat up.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:wave:i have got the same look a few times .Benjamin Moore makes grain filler that works good it looks just like peanut butter .but i buy it at THE PAINT SHOP but its a franchise that has about 20 stores across Newfoundland .i don't say it too hard to find Benjamin products in Ottawa


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

www.woodessence.com


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

you can use shellac and I think Lee Valley carries a sandable wood grain filler.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

The best filler that I have found is Z-Poxy...I bought mine on E-bay...This is a great filler. Larry


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

I use epoxy as well. (Just not Z-Poxy). Works well and the final look is wonderfull. Much better than any colored filler I've tried/seen.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys,picked up grain filler at moores paints.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

anything local works best no waiting by the mailbox just GIT-R-DONE
here on the rock almost everything i use has to be ordered
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

Samething for me on the other rock in Victoria. It adds a lot of time to the build!


----------

